# Any Interest in a MN, ND, SD, IA  SMF gathering?



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2011)

I was going through some of the threads on all of the gatherings that the SMF members put on around the US and was kind of jealous and was wondering if anyone was interested in getting something going around this neck of the woods. Just wanted to throw the idea out there and see if there was any interest. There are quite a few members around the upper Midwest so if you are interested post something here.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 4, 2011)

that would be awesome to have one up there.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe this is kind of a large area to cover but maybe if something was held in central MN somewhere it would be somewhat of an equal distance for the four states to travel depending on where you live.


----------



## hdspringer (Feb 4, 2011)

RB

I would be interest in something, lets just wait till the

SNOW is gone.

HD


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2011)

hdspringer said:


> RB
> 
> I would be interest in something, lets just wait till the
> 
> ...


Yes definitely. Some time this summer would be great.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## rbranstner (Feb 5, 2011)

No takers? Bumping this.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2011)

hdspringer said:


> RB
> 
> I would be interest in something, lets just wait till the
> 
> ...


Or maybe we should have it soon and it can be called "The great MN BBQ Freeze Out" haha We can all bring our smokers to a lake some where and we will smoke and fish at the same time. haha


----------



## eman (Feb 10, 2011)

hdspringer said:


> RB
> 
> I would be interest in something, lets just wait till the
> 
> ...


Why,  y'all can have an igloo building contest.


----------



## smokingeagle (Feb 10, 2011)

rb i would be intrested in doing something in the great frozen tundra of mn


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm In!

Todd


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## mossymo (Feb 26, 2011)

I would be interested...


----------



## hdspringer (Feb 26, 2011)

YES


----------



## goodoilers (Mar 7, 2011)

might be fun


----------



## burn-it (Apr 27, 2011)

Sucks that *SD* does not stand for *S*an *D*iego . . .


----------



## arduinodog (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in too. Lets starting making plans for one.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea it sure would be fun to have a gathering up North somewhere.


----------



## arduinodog (Jul 23, 2011)

Lets Start planning one then.


----------



## 3montes (Jul 23, 2011)

I would be interested, I tried to organize one here on this site a few years back.Freind of mine owns a beautyful campground near here and could have made arrangements to have it there. Nice private lake and beautiful wooded campsites. Very difficult to get a group of people to commit to something like this as i found out. Also it's getting rather late in the year if you are thinking of using a public campground. Not trying to be a nay sayer I just remember the obstacles I ran into when trying to organize a get together.

Truthfully one might be better off to try to organize one now for next season. Gives people alot more time to plan on coming especially those who may be traveling a ways.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd say just pick a date and do it, then see who shows up. If you can get a nice privately owned place then no reservations needed, but the hassle is when people have to commit to a place to stay, etc.  Good luck and I hope if goes...maybe I'll fly back for it.

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2011)

Ross,

LOL---Is the snow all gone in that winter wonderland???

Bear


----------



## arduinodog (Jul 24, 2011)

Lets start planning one for next year. What time should we have it? I was thinking about May?


----------



## hdspringer (Jul 24, 2011)

I'am in, with this much notice for next year I think everyone could plan better. also I think Central to Southern MN.  would be better than Northern MN.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jul 16, 2012)

well we could start talking about next year now lol ?


----------



## hdspringer (Jul 17, 2012)

YUP!


----------



## mighty quinn (Feb 3, 2013)

I would go still this winter...my coldest outdoor temp. smoke so far has been 10, probably 0 with the wind chill.  We love the cold out here in southeastern South Dakota!


----------



## mackenthuns (Jun 14, 2013)

Mackenthun's Fine Foods in Waconia, MN is hosting our 10th Annual Rib Fest Competition July 20th 2013. 

Space is limited, register now, it's filling up!


----------



## berninga87 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would be interested if anyone still wanted to get this going, I'm about 15 minutes from Dubuque IA in Wisconsin, willing to drive a little ways!


----------



## kymer (Jun 17, 2013)

15 minutes from Dubuque puts you in no man's land Wisconsin.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vosser78 (Jun 25, 2013)

This ever happen?


----------



## cherrywood (Nov 25, 2013)

ya sounds good I am from nd


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 20, 2017)

rbranstner said:


> I was going through some of the threads on all of the gatherings that the SMF members put on around the US and was kind of jealous and was wondering if anyone was interested in getting something going around this neck of the woods. Just wanted to throw the idea out there and see if there was any interest. There are quite a few members around the upper Midwest so if you are interested post something here.


Iam in ! Maybe a new SMF group needs to be generated for us up in this tri state area?


----------



## hook (Nov 12, 2017)

Did anything ever get going for a event in Minnesota? I would be very interested. We have had the Fire on the Ice competition on Lake Mille Lacs in the past.


----------

